# هل مكة هي ماكورابا؟ فحص الدليل التاريخي يسحق ادعاءات المسلمين



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2018)

* النقد التاريخى للقران هو اكبر مشكلة نقدية بتواجه الاسلام وبتقدم مشكلات بلا حل . 

من المشكلات التاريخية الادعاءات الاسلامية بوجود مدينة تدعى " مكه " تقع غرب السعودية فى الحنوب الغربى للمدينة على بعد 400 كم 

نسجوا اساطير حول تلك المدينة " عديمة الاهمية " بالنسبة للتاريخ الانسانى ولكن ترجع اهميتها الاسلامية بان يوجد فيها معبد وثنى يدعى " الكعبة " من مخلفات القرشيين ادعوا بان بناه الملائكة ثم ادم ثم ابراهيم واسماعيل ونسجت حوله اساطير بسفر ابراهيم وابنه ( اسماعيل ؟؟) لينفذ امر ربه بذبح ابنه وكان فى مكة وهناك اقام قواعد البيت " الكعبة " 


النقد التاريخى لتلك الرواية يثبت اسطوريتها لسببين رئيسين 

1- عدم وجود ذكر لتلك المدينة عديمة الاهمية فى التاريخ بالرغم من وجود من ارخوا لمنطقة العربية 
2- لا يوجد ذكر لذلك المعبد " المهم اوى " والمعروف باسم الكعبة 

جدير بالذكر بان المسلمين لا يقدروا ان يثبتوا وجود مكة فى زمن ابراهيم ولا يقدروا يثبتوا وجود تلك الكعبة بعينها فى اى حقبة زمنية سبقت الاسلام 


* بطليموس و Macoraba .. الحل الامثل لاساطير المسلمين 


- الادعاء بوجود مدينة تدعى " ماكورابا " ذكرها بطليموس ضمن مدن عدة فى مدينة العربية فليكس واعتمادا على تشابه الكلمة مع " مكة " اصبح دليل تاريخى " لا يقبل الشك " على وجود مكة قبل الاسلام بقرون 

* قبول الادعاء بدون فحص ايضا لا يفيد :- 

بالرغم من انى سادمر تلك الفرضية تماما الا ان قبول وجود مكة باسم ماكورابا قبل الاسلام فى زمن بطليموس لا يفدنا فى شئ لان باختصار الاسلام يرجع تلك المدينة لزمن ابراهيم فى حين ان بطليموس عاش فى القرن الثانى الميلادى فاقصى ما يمكن اثباته وجود مكة فى زمن بطليموس " بعد الميلاد " ولكن المسلمين ارادوا بالبلطجة التدليل على وجود مدينة تدعى ماكورابا فى جغرافية بطليموس دليلا على وجود مكة فى زمن ابراهيم (????) 

ولا اعرف اين الدليل على الاسطورة الاسلامية باثبات وجود مكة قبل الاسلام ب 5 قرون فى حين ان الاسلام وضع المدينة فى زمن اقدم بالفين سنة على الاقل 


بعد المقدمة المختصرة للموضوع تابع معايا مفاجات مش هتقراها غير هنا وبس هتسبب حلطة وشلل حاد لكل من حاول تزوير التاريخ لالصاق اساطيره بيه


يتبع ******


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2018)

* المصادر التاريخية :- 

- معروف لاى مبتدئ ودارس بان المصادر التاريخية تقسم الى :-

ظ،- primary sources او المصادر الاولية وهى تلك المصادر التى سجلت فى زمن او قرب من زمن الحدث سواء صور او نقوش او كتابات او غيره 

ظ¢- secondary sources هو مصادر ذكرت هذا الحدث فى مصادر بعيدة عن زمن الحدث اى محاولة لتفسير المصادر الاولى 


فى قضيتنا ( مكه - ماكورابا ) قضيتنا لا تخضع للنوع الاول من المصادر فالموضوع برمته محاولة لالصاق مدينة عرفت باسم مكه بمدينة ذكرت فى جغرافية بطليموس اسمها ماكورابا 

فالموضوع برمته هو محاولة تفسيرية للمصادر الاولى " بطليموس " اعتمادا على تشابه الاسماء فى الاساس وتقارب المكان الجغرافى لكل منهما 


* المصدر الاولى primary source :- 

هو ما ذكره بطليموس فى خريطة العربية فيلكس arabia flix map فى الكتاب السادس الفصل السابع الخريطة السادسة لاسيا 

بان مدينة ماكورابا تقع فى الاحداثيات 22 20 73 


* نبذه عن بطليموس وطرق قياس الاحداثيات :-

هو كاتب وجغرافى يونانى كتب ظ¨ كتب عن الجغرافيا اول كتاب منه وضح طريقته فى وضع الاحداثيات وخطوط الطول والعرض ومن الكتاب التانى بدا يوضح جغرافية المدن والجبال والخصائص الجغرافية الاخرى  ل ظ¢ظ¦ منطقة معروفين فى زمنه 

مرسمش خريطة ولكن رسم احداثياته على كرة تمثل الارض ولكنها ضاعت 

كتاباته ضاعت واعاد اكتشافها فى القرن ال ظ،ظ¥

من بداية سنة ظ،ظ¤ظ§ظ§ لسنة ظ،ظ¥ظ©ظ¦ الخرايط الاوربية اترسمت بنفس احداثيات بطليموس 

من بداية سنة ظ،ظ¥ظ¦ظ، جه Gastaldi وناس تانية ادخلوا تصحيحات على نظام بطليمرس فى الاحداثيات بناء على ملاحظات لرحالة اوربيين لحد ما تم استبدال النظام كله بالنظام البريطاتى بعد لما اكتشفوا خطا نظام بطليموس


دا مقدمة سريعة لنظام الاحداثيات اللى وضعه بطليموس وتطوره الى زمن استبداله بالنظام البريطانى بعد اثبات خطا نظام بطليموس 


يتبع ****


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2018)

* النظام الحديث للاحداثيات :-

النظام الحديث للاحداثيات وضع فى بريطانيا سنة 1714 فى مدينة Greenwich 

- نظام بطليموس يتلخص فى 81 درجة شمالا وجنوبا و 360 درجة شرقا وغربا 

- النظام العربى " القياس " كان نظام 240 درجة حول الارض 

ونظرا لاختلاف الانظمة المختلفة يصعب وضع مكان محدد بنظام احداثيات فيهم على نظام اخر 


* دقة نظام بطليموس فى الاحداثيات :

ظ،- قلة فقط يقبلوا نظام بطليوس ولكن اغلب الجغرافيين اعتبروه نظام غير دقيق ( وسنذكر الاسباب ) 

من رفضوا نظام بطليموس 

1- heuzey , Daumet
2- Flensted , Jensen
3- Hatzopolos , Loukopolou 
4- karl Muller 

اسباب رفض نظام بطليموس للاحداثيات :

1- قطر الارض حسب قياسه هو 28,985 كم بخطأ ضخم يبلغ 28% 

فقطر الارض اصغر بكثير عن قطر الارض الحقيقى ويعتبر من الاسباب الرئيسية اللى خلت كولومبوس يعتقد ان الابحار فى المحيط الاطلسى للصين هياخد وقت اقل بكتير من الحقيقى


ظ¢- بطليموس مزارش اصلا اغلب الاماكن اللى اتكلم عنها واغلب معلوماته من خلال التجار 

ظ£-  الاخطاء المعلوماتية اللى اخدها من التجار بقت قياس للخرائط الاوربية اللى اعتمدت على بطليموس زى مثلا " الانهار فى منطقة العربية " هنتكلم عنها بالتفصيل 


4- الاسماء اللى ذكرها مشوشه وغامضة فمثلا كان بيبدل حرف الدال فى العربية بثيتا اليونانى مثلا مدينة Dama ذكرها thamata 

حرف الدال بدله ب s او tvزى مدينة dafar بقت saphar 

ممكن ترجع لكتاب historical geography of arabia الجزء الاول ل charles forester

5- رسم الخرايط وفقا لاحداثيات بطليموس بينتج عنها خرائط مختلفة وهذكر فى الاخر خريطتين مرسومين بنفس الاحداثيات وفى النهاية مختلفين تماما 


واسباب تانية كتير خلت العلماء يرفضوا نظام بطليموس تماما ومعتبرينه غير صالح وغير دقيق

وهذكر قصة الانهار فى العربية بالتفصيل فى اللى جاى


يتبع *****


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2018)

* تقسيم العربية فى عهد بطليموس :

- الرومان قسموا العربية ل 3 اجزاء ( petrae - deserta - felix ) ونفس التقسيم اتبعه بطلبنوس 

بطليموس صنع خريطة دقيقة لمنطقة العربية بترا لانها كانت تحت الحكم الرومانى ومعروفة بالنسبة له

ولكن جعل العربية فيلكس اكبر كتير من الحقيقة والعربية deserts اختزلها فى منطقة صغيرة

وضع 25 مكان بس فى arabia deserta و 200 مكان فى العربية فيلكس 


* وضع الانهار على حسب احداثيات بطليموس فى العربية :-

بطليموس وضع عدة انهار ولكن فى يومنا هذا لا يوجد اثار لتلك الانهار تماما 

وضع بدايتها عند الساحل العربى جنوب thebe وبتجرى الى المحيط الهندى والاخر للخليج الفارسى


وجود تلك الانهار فى خرائط بطليموس بتشكك فى دقة الخرائط ككل

- اسماء المدن ممكن تتغير واطلالها ممكن تختفى لكن فكرة مسار النهر انه يختفى ويتلاشى مش مقبولة 


- النهر الاول betius river :-


جنوب thebe اللى وضعها بطليموس انها منطقة ساحلية فى حين وضع ماكورابا كمدينة غير ساحلية بالداخل

فى periplus of erythraen sea كتب ما بين القرن الاول والتالت ووضع منتصف القرن الاول كتاريخ مقبول من اغلب الدارسين " كتب قبل بطليموس بفترة قصيرة " واتكلم عن طرب التجارة من الموانئ المصرية الرومانية لساحل البحر الاحمر والقرن الافريقى والهند ولم يرد فيه ذكر اى انهار اطلاقا 

- خطا بطليموس انتشر فى كل الخرائط حتى زمن الخرائط الحديثة واكتشفوا ان مكان الانهار غير صحيح

- النهر المذكور مكافئ لمنطقة وادى مور فى اليمن وتحت النهر فى المنطقة الداخلية يوجد مدينة saba وليس فى الشمال البعيد فى السعودية كما اشار بطليموس 

هذا الرائ مدعوم بوجود جزر على الساحل ( جزر جازان ) اللى بتقع ظ¥ظ ظ  كم جنوب مكة بالقرب من وادى مور 

- منطقة zabram مكافئة لمنطقة تهامة و منطقة thebe هو منطقة اللهية 


- النهر التانى prionis river بدايته عند الاحداثيات 95.3.30 ويمتد الى المحيط الهندى ومكافئ لوادى دهوتن فى اليمن 


- النهر الثالث hormanus river واحداثيته 20.30 89.30 الى المحيط الهندى ومكافئ لمنطقى بنى خالد 

النهر الرابع laris river الجزء الشمالى من العربية عند الخليج الفارسى ومعروف فى يومنا ب dubai creek وظاهر فى صور الاقمار الصناعية 

وخرائط بطليموس ذكرت ظ£ مدن معروفين باسمائهم الى اليوم muza و aden و cane 


يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2018)

نكمل :-

- احداثيات بطليموس وربطها بالخرائط الحديثة :-

المقاييس اللى اعتمدها بطليموس كانت بناء على طول اليوم فكان الدجة 0 عند خط الاستواء و 90 عند القطب 

Arctic circle وهو قطر اكثر دائرة اقصى الشمال هو 66.5622 درجه فى حين عند بطليموس 71 درجة 

فلا يمكن عمليا الانتقال من خريطة بطليموس الى الاماكن الحديثة لاختلاف الاحداثيات بين كلا الطريقتين 

توصلوا الى معادلة لمحاولة الانتقال من خرائط بطليموس وتحديد الاماكن الحديثة عليها 

خط العرض لم يتعدى ابدا من -3 الى 2 

خط الطول اختلف فى مدى من 14.5 درجه الى 32 درجه

فتكون المعادلة لخط الطول والعرض كالاتى 

Latitude Ep = 24.9198+ 1.183E 
Longitute Np = - 1.43284 + 1.04134N 

تم ترك 3 اماكن فى الشمال فى اماكنها على خريطة بطلبموس egra اللى بتعرف بمدائن صالح و gea town والتى تعرف بتيما و mochura 

تم موافقة اماكن الانهار الموجودة على خريطة بطليموس لاناكنها الحقيقية المعروفة اليوم

واصبحنا متاكدين ان بطليموس لم يكن يعرف مدى اتساع الصحراء 

بعد نقل الاسماء الموجودة فى خرائط بطليموس على الخريطة الحديثة مع مراعاة اختلاف الاحداثيات

اتضح كل شئ واصبح كل مدينة مكافئة لمعناها بالظبط 

مدينة centos هى جازان 
مدينة thebe هو اللهية
مدينة macoraba هى محابشة
مدينة saudatha هى صنعاء
مدينة Mara هى ماراب 
مدينة saphar هى مدينة zafar 

فكل المدن تقع فى نطاق اليمن ولا علاقة لها بمكان " مكة " المزعوم بطليموس رسم العربية فيلكس اكبر كتير من الحقيقة وفعل نفس الشئ فى سريلانكا 

هو جعل صحراء النفد اصغر بكثير من الحقيقة 



ودا بيفسر اشتقاق ملمة ماكورابا من لغة الجنوب كما توصل الاغلب من العلماء الى اشتقاق الكلمة ودا موافق لخريطة بطليموس اللى باحداثيتنا احنا تقع المدينة المذكورة فى العربية فيلمس فى اليمن تحديدا 


يتبع بمفاجات وبيان جهالات المسلم اللى حاول يفتح الموضوع واللى وعدته ان سنته سودا معايا وهفضح جهله وادينى بوفى وعدى ولسه اللى جاى انيل


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2018)

المقال المستمد منه كل المعلومات هو ل " دان جبسون " واللى نشر ورقته البخثية ردا على ادعاءات المسلمين على اهم موقع اكاديمى لنشر الابحاث والاوراق البحثية موقع Academia

هو مؤرخ كندى زار شبه الجزيرة العربية وكتب عدة ابحاث وكتب عن العربية والعرب من قبل الميلاد الى قبل ظهور الاسلام

كتب كتاب الجغرافيا القرانية QURANIC GEOGRAPHY" يمكنك تحميله للتاكد خطأ القرآن


القادم هو ما حاولوا تدليسة على ايان موريس وهقدم ليكوا بلاوى حاولوا يخفوها 


انتظروا


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2018)

في حد معين بترد عليه؟


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2018)

مش حد معين فى كذا واحد نقلوا الكلام دا اللى كان بيتقال من ظ£ قرون اللى مش عليه دليل واحد

من الطريف بقة ان شخص منهم بيقتبس من مقال لباحث اسمه ايان موريس بيوهم الناس بانه مقتنع بان ماكورابا هى مكة وان فى اجماع عالمى على الحقيقة دى

المقال دا نفسه فضيحة للى اقتبس منه حرف وهشرح دا بالتفصيل

الموضوع لسه فى تفاصيل كتيرة جدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2018)

تمام، تقريبا أنا عرفته، كمل بس خلي تركيزك أكتر في الموضوع بشكل علمي بحت، دعك منهم.


----------



## Obadiah (3 أغسطس 2018)

في خضم محاولاتهم الفاشلة لتقريب " ماكورابا " إلي " مكة " .... فقد فاتهم شيء أخطر بكثير ... فهم مراراً وتكراراً يحاولون اثبات وجود " مكة " بنفس اللفظة في العهد القديم  بل ويشرحوا بطرق خالية من الحياء وجودها بصفة مؤكدة ..... فكان الأجدر أن يكون اسمها  في الكتاب المقدس - بحسب كذبهم - " ماكورابا " وليس " مكة " طالما كان اسمها هذا في القديم ...... 



هذه هي ثمرة التخبط والكذب  والمحاولات المستميتة الفاشلة .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أغسطس 2021)

للرفع


----------



## عابد يهوه (24 أغسطس 2021)

انا شفت لقاء مع دان جبسون كان يقول ان البتراء كانت تسمى في الكتاب المقدس بجبل سعير وفي القران بالرقيم والتي فيها قصه اهل الكهف وان الكاتب الارميني توما ارتسروني الذي كان في عصر الطبري في القرن التاسع تحدث في مؤلفاته عن محمد ووضعه في البتراء العربية في فاران وتحدث على ان هذا الشخص عاش في البتراء العربيه في فاران وسماها مكة ثم قال "المكة" حتى لا يبقى هناك لبس حيث ارسل ابراهيم هاجر واسماعيل الذين استقروا هناك في فاران (محمد المسيح يخالف دان جبسون ويضع محمد في منطقة تل عراد) وفي الكتاب المقدس نجد ان سعير وفاران غالبا ما يتم ذكرهما معا ، فاران هو اسم البرية وجبل سعير هو الجبل الذي بنيت فيه البتراء . والعربيه بتراء تمتد من جنوب البتراء الى بصرى في سوريا وكانت ولاية رومانية وكان هناك ثلاث ولايات رومانية ، "البتراء العربيه" في الشمال "والصحراء العربيه" في الوسط و "الجزيرة العربيه" التي تسمي "العربية فيلكس" وهي جنوب اليمن .

بطليموس تكلم ان ماكورابا تقع في شمال اربيا فيلكس على الحدود السعودية اليمنيه حاليا بعيدا حوالي 700كم عن مكة الحالية ، طالما يقول دان جبسون ان فاران التي يسموها مكة والتي هي العربية بترا ، فلماذا في الترجمة السامرية وضعوا كلمة مكة وفي الشرح كتبوا المقصود منها ماكورابا اذا ماكورابا هي العربيه فيلكس وليست العربية بترا ؟


----------

